# Weaves anyone?



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Yowzah, look at that spine bend!

I was shooting photos at an agility trial for a lot of the weekend and had a similar thought about the weave poles. When you're shooting action, you end up seeing some of the strange contortions that happen, especially with the fast, intense dogs. Those shots don't make the final cut for sale, because they're not flattering, but they are very illustrative of the stress on the body that comes from heavy competition (not unique to agility, though).

Another place I noticed a lot of contortion and heavy/awkward force was some of the difficult jump approaches. On the straight jumps, it's not so bad, but on jumps that require the dog to change momentum 90 degrees or more on the approach or just after the landing, there are some pretty crazy contortions.

And yes, there was a chiropractor on hand for pretty much the whole trial in the vendors' area.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

The chiropractor I took Toby to told me that weaves are about the worst thing you can do with a dog. The 24" distance helps, but it's still a bad movement to make. He treats lots of agility dogs. And of course, some breeds are built more to make that motion than others are.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

One of the things you have to be especially aware of is the surface on which you are running, to try to minimize the stress to the body. Where we run it's sand mixed with recycled rubber, a great surface with lots of "give". Some of the surfaces are just concrete with a very thin mat over them.
Sports vet told me the worst of all is mud, because it actually "grips" the foot and holds it in place, making any twisting motion of the rest of the leg greatly emphasized (he was not referring to agility at the time).




tippykayak said:


> Yowzah, look at that spine bend!
> 
> I was shooting photos at an agility trial for a lot of the weekend and had a similar thought about the weave poles. When you're shooting action, you end up seeing some of the strange contortions that happen, especially with the fast, intense dogs. Those shots don't make the final cut for sale, because they're not flattering, but they are very illustrative of the stress on the body that comes from heavy competition (not unique to agility, though).
> 
> ...


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

This is a really cool video, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

This is cool!

After last winter Sydney wasn't jumping well so I took her to a chrio and it was AMAZING. We could see an obvious flinch in her when touching her back and after an ajustment - nothing! 

It hasn't returned so it's likely not from weaves/agility - but rather from a slip on ice or something one time. Hoping that continues and it's not a chronic thing.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Also think about repetitions in training. When I bought weaves, we were beginners still on channel weaves so that's what I bought. I rarely train in closed weaves except in class. Gabby is HARD on herself in the weaves. I open them 3-4" it reduces the impact on her body and I can still train whatever concept I am working on. The weaves are her FAVORITE piece of equipment. Another reason I don't have to over train. 

Most people also do not realized the pressure dogs put in themselves with weaves. Watch a trial, I bet you will see more than one dog who speeds up once the weaves are behind them truly able to enjoy running. Belle was horrible in the weaves. I learned a lot about the pressure on the dog. To this day I do not repeat messed up weaves unless I am still on the Q (T2B). Why bother, repeating the obstacle adds pressure dog knows it was wrong. Train at home. 

Yes Gabby loves the weaves even more than tunnels.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

This is a really cool angle to see the weaves at. Thank you for sharing! I must add that not only should you wait until your dog is mature, but also wait to close the weave polls up until your dog has all entries solid. Why teach the dog weaves then pound them with entries?


----------

